# Tip: I Didnt Feel My Injections At All!



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I just wanted to share a tip for all the newbies or for those of you that hate the pain of injections!

I spent weeks waiting to start my injections panicking about the pain, then two days before I had to start my lovely Dad turned up at my house with a box of Emla cream that he had bought from the chemist. 

I just put a big blob of the cream on the area I was going to inject, one hour before, then I covered it in clingfilm and sellotaped it. When I had to do my injection, I wiped it of with kitchen towel and I couldnt feel a thing at all!

So although this isnt a new solution, it has been mentioned on the forum before, I just wanted to remind everyone that it is out there for those like me that are terrified of needles!

xxxx


----------



## Mimi37 (Apr 1, 2013)

Dear Bluebell,

Thank you for the tip. The cetrotide had me shrieking every time. Menopur not so much.

Big warm hug for the mc.


----------



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Aww thanks Bluebell xx


----------



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Bump


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for that tip will try it the clexane jabs are torture for me.
Note you were at klinik Hausken - they are fab. Sorry for your mc
X


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I must be nuts as i used to like the fact that it hurt a bit, made me feel like i was doing something positive towards having a baby   . xx


----------

